# Acorns???



## that's*satyrical (Sep 29, 2011)

Safe for goats?? I sure hope so because mine love them so much they even try to get the acorns on the other side of the fence... lol


----------



## freemotion (Sep 29, 2011)

In small amounts they are fine, but some goats gorge on them and get a bit sick.  I just fence them out or close the gate on that area if that happens.  Watch for lethargy and funky poo.  They will go right back and eat more, silly beasts.   If you can rake them up, great, if not, fence them out until the squirrels pick them up.

I don't have a lot of oak trees that drop acorns into my pasture, so if I am diligent at picking them by hand (racing the goats!) twice a day I can keep anyone from getting sick.  I re-homed my worst offender (for other reasons) then another young goat took her place and is gorging now.  Back to hand picking for me!  If I pick up even a pound or two morning and night it just takes a few minutes and makes all the difference.  I feed them to the pigs in unlimited quantities.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 29, 2011)

This should be helpful. 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/publicationslist.org/data/silanikove/ref-74/tannin.tox.SRR95.pdf


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 29, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> This should be helpful.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/publicationslist.org/data/silanikove/ref-74/tannin.tox.SRR95.pdf


Clear as mud!!!  LOL


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 29, 2011)

Basically, tannic acid toxicosis isn't generally an issue for goats (or deer) because they have a protein in their saliva that binds the tannins.  My herd eats acorns in large quantities in the Fall to no ill effect.  I have heard anecdotal references to tannic acid toxicty, but that hasn't been our experience.  It is my understanding that tannin levels vary depending on the species of oak, so perhaps region is a factor.  There has been some discussion here about the benefits of condensed tannins as an anthelmintic as well, but the study wasn't in relation to acorns specifically so I can't back that up.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 29, 2011)

We have red oaks and white oaks here, and the red oaks have a lot more tannins.  Of course, I have red oaks in my pastures!   Some oaks out in the CA area have almost no tannins in them and were a major food source for Native Americans in the region, apparently.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe when they are used as a food source most of the tannins are removed during the processing anyway...


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 29, 2011)

Our pasture is full of oak trees and acorns, and I've had no issues with sick goats because of acorns.  Ours don't seem to have any desire to gorge on them though - they seem to think that multi-flora rose, blackberry brambles, poison ivy, etc. are much tastier.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am guessing they will be ok. There is not a HUGE abundance of acorns on their area of browse (probably because they already ate them all lol), but they seem to show no ill effects.  So, I guess I don't need to worry too much


----------

